# Geruchsentfernung



## Wuzzel (29. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 

hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Entfernung heftiger Gerüche (z.B. Uringeruch von 16 Katzen) ? 

Hilft da ein Ozongenerator ? Kann da jemand ein Gerät empfehlen, wenn es um mehrere Räume eines Hauses geht ? Ein Raum ist besonders schlimm, aber der duft geht durchs ganze Haus. 

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar ! 

Liebe Grüße 
Wuzzel


----------



## Moonlight (30. März 2012)

*AW: Geruchsentfernung*

Ähm Wuzzel,

wie wäre es mit der Entfernung der Geruchsquellen?
Also wenn Du hier von Katzen redest, wäre die regelmäßige Säuberung der Toiletten angebracht ... und wenn die Tierchen in die Ecke pinkeln ... sorry, aber in dem Fall würde ich sie mal paar Tage vom Haus verbannen, vielleicht benehmen sie sich dann.

Tja, was reinigt die Luft. Wir hatten mal so einen Ionisator in der Steckdose, der sollte so was tun. Allerdings K.A. ob er tatsächlich die Luft gereinigt hatte ... zumindest ist mir nichts aufgefallen.

Mandy


----------



## Wuzzel (30. März 2012)

*AW: Geruchsentfernung*

Mandy, 

danke für den Tipp, das war auch meine Grundidee, Teppiche etc. sind bereits herausgerissen, die Katzen sind bereits verbannt. Und regelmäßige Säuberung der Toiletten war in dem Fall wohl eher nicht die Regel, aber das ist vergangenheit, da die Katzen vermittelt sind.

Deswegen such ich nach Leuten, die mit Ozongeneratoren, Ionisatoren usw. gute Erfahrungen gemacht haben. 
Bei Dir war da wphl objektiv keine wesentliche Veränderung. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Moonlight (30. März 2012)

*AW: Geruchsentfernung*

Nee wuzzel, nicht wirklich. aber vielleicht lag das auch daran, dass wir so einen geruch nicht hatten und demzufolge keinen riechbaren erfolg bemerkten. versuch es doch einfach mal, vielleicht bewirkt es ja doch etwas. mal ne andere frage, das mit den katzen is nich bei dir . . . oder?!


----------



## frank69 (30. März 2012)

*AW: Geruchsentfernung*

Moin,

Es gibt z.Bsp bei der Autoaufbereitung Ozongeräte die Tabakgeruch etc. aus dem Auto verbannen.
Diese gibt es auch in groß, in der Bucht stand mal ein Angebot wo man sich so ein Teil leihen kann gegen Gebot.
Also funktionieren tut das mit der Luftreinigung per Ozon auf jeden Fall.

MfG aus Thüringen
Frank


----------



## Benseoo7 (30. März 2012)

*AW: Geruchsentfernung*

Hallo Wuzzel,
kann mich Frank nur anschließen. Habe selber mit Autoaufbereitung zu tun und die Sache mit dem Ozon funktioniert einwandfrei. Hundegeruch oder Nikotin ist kein Problem. Allerdings von dem Raumvolumen bzw. Luftvolumen eines Raumes habe ich keine Erfahrung. Aber ein Versuch ist es wert. Man kann sich sogar einen Vertreter ins Haus kommen lassen um eine Vorführung zu bekommen. Wie bei den Staubsaugervertreter ( sind grün die Sauger ) 
MfG
Ben


----------



## Patrick K (30. März 2012)

*AW: Geruchsentfernung*

Hallo Wuzzel
Wovon sprechen wir hier ,von ein paar mal Urin auf dem  Teppich oder über Monate, Jahre, Jahrzehnte schon im Estrich .Wenn es zweites ist, glaube ich nicht das du das so rausbekommst.Da hilft dir warscheinlich nur" radikal Estrich rausreissen"
Ich hab mal gehört das Kaffeepulver auch Gerüche reduziert
Gruss Patrick (der gerade den Geruch von Nachbars ehemalige markierenden Kater in der __ Nase hat)


----------



## Wuzzel (30. März 2012)

*AW: Geruchsentfernung*

Danke schon mal für die Hilfe, 
vielleicht meldet sich ja noch wer, der Geräte oder die Leistung von Geräten beurteilen kann. 

@patrick  bei 16 Katzen leider deutlich mehr als nur nen paar mal Urin, das kommt dann also einem Neubau gleich ? Estrich raus Putz raus usw .... sowas in der Art hatte ich fast befürchtet. 
Bisschen Kaffeepulver hilft nicht, hab auch schon einige flaschen essig zum verdunsten hingestellt. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## ferryboxen (30. März 2012)

*AW: Geruchsentfernung*

hallo

wir arbeiten mit ,,ozoncrackern,, die leistungsparameter kann ich die erst am montag

sagen.hilft wirklich gegen alle gerüche . wichtig ist jedoch die intensität richtig einzustellen.

pro geschlossenen raum wird immer ein gerät benötigt . simpel gesagt...das gerät so hoch

einstellen bis ein merklicher chlorähnlicher geruch zu bemerken ist.

dann den raum umgehend verlassen - möglichst gut verschliessen . meistens reicht

eine behandlung von 24 stunden. wir arbeiten hauptsächlich mit trotecgeräten.

gr4uss lothar


----------



## Patrick K (30. März 2012)

*AW: Geruchsentfernung*

Hallo Lothar
Wie lange muß man das Gerät laufen lassen, bis der Mief aus 5-6cm Estrich heraus geschwitzt ist. Die Sache funktioniert bestimmt super,aber das kann ich mir bei dem Thema nicht richtig vorstellen.
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Wuzzel (30. März 2012)

*AW: Geruchsentfernung*



Moonlight schrieb:


> mal ne andere frage, das mit den katzen is nich bei dir . . . oder?!



*lach* ... nein, ich versichere hoch und heilig das das nicht bei mir ist. 
Wenn ich einen Vierbeiner hätte, dann würde der bellen und nicht miauen, da ich aber keine Zeit dafür habe habe ich auch keinen Vierbeiner, sondern kümmere mich lieber um die Hinterlassenschaften der Haustiere Anderer :-( 
Spaß macht mir das nicht , aber was muss das muss. 

Viele Grüße Wuzzel


----------



## Janine (31. März 2012)

*AW: Geruchsentfernung*

Hallo alle zusammen,

mal etwas grundlegendes. Ozon ist gasförmig und dadurch relativ flüchtig. Ozon hat eine Halbwertzeit von ca, 20 min. und Singulettsauerstoff von 6 min. Ozon ist auch sehr viel agressiver als Singulettsauerstoff.

Mit Ozon bekommt man so gut wie alle Gerüche weg, auch Katzenurin. Wenn allerdings der Urin tief in Materialien (porös oder saugend wie Holz, Estrich) eingedrungen ist hilft auch kein Ozon. Das Ozon kann nicht in die Materialien eindringen, sondern nur die Oberrflächen erreichen und dort die Geruchsverursachenden Geruchsmoleküle vernichten.

In dem Problemfall von *Wuzzel* hilft wirklich nur noch die Geruchsquelle zu entfernen, entweder den Estrich (partiell) rausnehmen und neu machen oder ätzende Chemie einsetzen und in den Estrich einsickern lassen (dauert wesentlich länger und ist umwelt- u. gesundheitsschädlich).

Liebe Grüße Janine


----------

